# Campsite villager won’t move in... help!!!!



## sluggiecrossing0 (Apr 18, 2020)

So today I got a villager I absolutely ADORE at my campsite. Unfortunately my island is full and I have at least 2 villagers I’d love to boot. After talking to him a bunch and winning one out of three games, he said he would talk to resident services. He did, came back, and said the island was full. Now this is where EVERYTHING I’ve seen online said you get a prompt to convince them to kick someone out. I didn’t get that. He just keeps repeating “your islands so packed with friends that you don’t have anymore room! That sounds like a fun island. It’s a real shame I couldn’t move here. But you inviting me made me feel good!” I keep talking to him and he keeps saying that. I’m going crazy.
What did I do wrong? I’m so upset!!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't mean for this to come off sounding as if you are dumb, are you sure you have all 10 plots made and filled on your town? A couple people this has happened to only had 9 plots and that was their problem.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 18, 2020)

I agree, make sure you have a plot put down!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 18, 2020)

Is your gate open? They won't agree to move in with a gate open - my friend found this out with a camper from Amiibo.


----------

